# Forged hollow vs S grind



## cchhcccch (Oct 24, 2022)

Can anybody share their experience? 
Any food release advantages from s grind over forged hollow ?


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 24, 2022)

It’s going to depend on the maker.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Oct 24, 2022)

Yep, totally maker dependent. I've had one forged hollow from Milan Gravier. It was a little too thick for me but his bevel work is so good it cut really well and was a blast to use. He also acknowledged it was thick and he goes thinner now. I have 2 from Nordquist that cut unbelievably well, he does a great job grinding his knives and has tweaked is bevel over the years to a very good knife with a ridiculously thin tip. These are some of my best onion/garlic knives because the tips are so thin. I have owned probably 4 other s-grinds from various makers that were just not very good knives. It all comes down to the maker understanding an pushing geometry not the method in which the hollow is made


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 25, 2022)

S grinds are more for ease of cutting, helping go through tall dense product easier by reducing friction. Some happen to offer food release advantage as well.

Bazes forged hollows offer good food release IME. A Marko s grind offered no advantage. Also I'm convinced surface finish plays a roll. 

If you want true food release, some grinds are geared specifically for this. Hook grinds, bump grinds and B grinds do very well. From what I see of majime, a machined feather grind also does well.


----------

